# NullPointer ohne message body?



## bambi (19. Aug 2005)

Hi,

ich habe hier eine Web-Applikation - wir arbeiten mit BEA Weblogic - und eine sehr merkwuerdige NullPointerException:



> <Aug 19, 2005 6:10:16 AM PDT> <Error> <HTTP> <BEA-101020> <[ServletContext(id=1234567,name=MyApp,context-path=)] Servlet failed with Exception
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> >


Das ist die komplette Message die ich habe. Da ist wirklich nicht mehr kein "at ... whatever". Die Log-Eintraege vor der
Exception und danach sind auch nicht wirklich aussagekraeftig. Welches Servlet es ist - kann ich nur raten - an welcher
Stelle des Servlets...  :bahnhof: 

Kann mir irgendjemand vielleicht 'nen Tipp geben? Koennt's ein BEA-Bug sein oder kann man das irgendwie intelligent
debuggen/reproduzieren? Bin fuer jede Idee dankbar  :wink: 

B.


----------



## 8ull23y3 (20. Aug 2005)

Also eine NullPointerException wird dann ausgelöst wenn ein Objekt oder sonst was nicht initialisiert wurde. Vielleicht bingt ein bisschen Code mehr Aufschluss.


----------



## byte (20. Aug 2005)

kenne mich mit bea weblogic nich aus, aber wird evtl. irgendwo ne log datei erstellt wo die komplette fehlermeldung drin steht? ansonsten post mal das servlet. ein bug wirds sicher nich sein sondern wohl eine nullpointer im servlet halt.


----------



## bambi (22. Aug 2005)

Ja, wie/warum/weshalb eine NullPointer ausgeloest wird ist mir schon klar...

Ich habe hier das Log-File und es steht wirklich nicht mehr drin, als das, was ich gepostet habe. Es wird nicht explizit
gesagt welches Servlet es ist und erst recht nicht an welcher Stelle es passiert... Also wie gesagt - der komplette "at..."
Teil fehlt hier.
Ich hatte gehofft, dass mir jemand sagen kann, ob's am BEA liegen kann oder mir sonst irgendwelche Tipps geben kann,
wie man sowas debuggt. 
Das Problem ist, dass es auf dem Produktionsserver passiert - auf meinem eigenen hab' ich's noch nie gesehen...
Vielleicht hat's was damit zu tun, dass mehrere User gleichzeitig daran arbeiten - die Session ist jedenfalls nicht global -
duerfte also nicht daran liegen. Mehr als raten kann ich hier auch gerade net...
Reproduzieren hab' ich's bis jetzt auch noch nicht koennen...  

Irgendwelche Ideen???


----------

